# got a new harness



## checalas (Nov 29, 2011)

what do you guys think??


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

looks like a nice agitation harness. are you workin dogsports with him ?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

He looks good in his new suit! I'm curious as to what you do with him. I was thinking some sort of service dog, but I feel my guess may be wrong, lol.


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice looking harness


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

looking good


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

What company is that harness from? I see it says blue collar, but wasn't sure if that was the manufacturer or something of yours.


----------



## checalas (Nov 29, 2011)

its say bluecollar because i bought it at a store called blue collar working dog
here is there website bluecollarworkingdog.com they have a lot of great stuff


----------



## checalas (Nov 29, 2011)

I looked at it again and it has a tag with red line k9 and made in the usa Im guessing thats the manufacturer


----------



## BusterFrWatts (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice and nice looking dog also. I may have to check out the store just maybe 3 miles from where I live....Thanks. Oh, I'm gonna sucker my friend to go with me to get the 15% discount too.


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks I'll check those sites out.


----------

